# Advise on K3800 setup.



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have been eyeballing the ridgid k3800 53117 with 3/8" cable. I would also get the 55002 drum with the 37862 1/2" cable and to top it off a sink drum with 1/4" cable. I figure the 1/2" is perfect for floor drains and 2" laundry drains, the 3/8" would be good for kitchen and lav drains and other 11/2" and lastly the 1/4" would be good for going through a tub overflow or a crusted up galvanized 11/4". Those are the sizes we work with at the shop but with different machines. I'm already convinced that I should get the k3800 machine and extra drums with different size cables. I saw that rigid has their spring promo and it means that if I buy the k3800 53117 I would get the sinkdrum 55012 for free. That sink drum comes with a 25' 5/16" cable. 

My question would be if that 5/16" cable is good for tub overflow and 11/4" galvanized pipe? 

If the 5/16" can do the job of the 1/4" I was planing on buying then I would not have to buy the 1/4" cable.

I also see they have integral wound and inner core cables. What is the difference and what kind would you recommend for my described setup?

Any suggestions on the setup I have described or the cables?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes the 5/16" will run those lines,
also get the handcart you will be glad you did 

55017 Transport Cart :biggrin:


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Yes the 5/16" will run those lines,
> 
> also get the handcart you will be glad you did
> 
> ...


Thanks. I figured it would but those crusted up 11/4" galvanized lines with tight 90 and tees can be tough enough with 1/4" cable so unwanted to be sure it would work. I was already looking at getting the cart I was just thinking of trying it without the cart to see if it was light enough that I would not need the cart. I'll probably just get the cart too since you think it's a good idea.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If you do commercial the cart will be handy. I do residential so I don't need one. Are you going to put booties on the wheels once you get inside for 20 feet or drop sheets all the way the kitchen?

I carry a piece in each hand or I use 2 hands if I need the 1/2" drum.

IW a little more flexible cable, better for drain cleaning.
IC is tightly wound on the cable hence "integral core" meaning one piece, very stiff and useless if the line has tight bends or many of them.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> If you do commercial the cart will be handy. I do residential so I don't need one. Are you going to put booties on the wheels once you get inside for 20 feet or drop sheets all the way the kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be doing residential and a little light commercial. I would be putting blue booties on the wheels.

So IW would be good for inside a house and IC might be good for main sewer, is that correct?

Any other good advice like cutter heads that don't come with the machine?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I got myself a bunch of bits so I have options. For the other question I haven't played with both sorts of cables.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I've used all the cutters but my favourite is straight augers bent on a 45 cleans amazing... big bulb augers work good for laundry or really hard grease... 
I like smaller spade for grease as well.. also theres and head that looks like a arrowhead really good for scaly galv and cast.. 5/16 I only use for basins and bathtubs.. 3/8" through 1 1/4 basin to clear stack sometimes if its overflowing in tub.. I love the k3800.. its such a great machine.. all the heads really are good in my opinion it's just what do you perfer.. buy the starter pack then decide if you want anymore.. like I said before I bend my cable and use it with cutters till the head breaks then I'll use it as a broken cable for a while before I buy a new one usually they last about 2 years for me and I use that machine ALOT 2-3times a day.. so let's say minimum 500 cleanings from a cable..


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> I've used all the cutters but my favourite is straight augers bent on a 45 cleans amazing... big bulb augers work good for laundry or really hard grease...
> I like smaller spade for grease as well.. also theres and head that looks like a arrowhead really good for scaly galv and cast.. 5/16 I only use for basins and bathtubs.. 3/8" through 1 1/4 basin to clear stack sometimes if its overflowing in tub.. I love the k3800.. its such a great machine.. all the heads really are good in my opinion it's just what do you perfer.. buy the starter pack then decide if you want anymore.. like I said before I bend my cable and use it with cutters till the head breaks then I'll use it as a broken cable for a while before I buy a new one usually they last about 2 years for me and I use that machine ALOT 2-3times a day.. so let's say minimum 500 cleanings from a cable..


I like working with the 3/8" and smaller cables with maybe a 30° bend on the end and then normally just a C cutter as a go to and rarely need to try anything else. I do also sometimes use just the 1/2 of a C cutter, it seems to work very well.

How would one be able to cut off the end of those rigid cables 1/2" and less and put a repair end on them?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

That's what I do with straight auger mind the rust I cut this one off as it was weak and too much play in pins for me


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I am curious as to whether rigid has any way to cut out a link in the middle of the cable and couple it together again on the 3/8" and 1/2" cables? Same with the end of the cable? Something like these from Gorlitz that screws inside the cable so you can just cut the cable and screw in an end or coupling.

Would a guy possibly be able to use those with the rigid cable that goes with the k3800? I like the Gorlitz cutters and connection system so I would like it if I could use it with rigid machine and tool in case I don't like the rigid connections.









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> That's what I do with straight auger mind the rust I cut this one off as it was weak and too much play in pins for me


Wow what a dirty van console! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Lol it's a shared work van that's out jetter the head was on there... however mines worse now that I think of it I live in my van though so... and I got everything in there to do any repair from 2" water main to hand basin to 4" sewer repair and everything in between and.. I average myself anywhere from 4 to 10 service calls a day.. its 2pm today and I've already got 5 calls done so were busy hard to keep it clean when your rushing to get to the next call


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

You don't have to run Ridgid cables on Ridgid machines. A lot better and easier to use cables out there and cheaper. 

I have several drums and only one has a Ridgid cable. 

Wish I saw better results with the smaller drums and cable less than 3/8 ths.

Less than 3/8" I go to a different machine.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Lol it's a shared work van that's out jetter the head was on there... however mines worse now that I think of it I live in my van though so... and I got everything in there to do any repair from 2" water main to hand basin to 4" sewer repair and everything in between and.. I average myself anywhere from 4 to 10 service calls a day.. its 2pm today and I've already got 5 calls done so were busy hard to keep it clean when your rushing to get to the next call


I could use the cup holders for candies to give you an example. I had to go pick up a new toilet with a customer friday and she was pleasently surprised it smelled so good up front. I hang fresh linen "little trees" in front and also in back.

I know it's hard to keep clean and organized with that many jobs but I don't get that many.

4-10 jobs, seriously? NO ONE in my area ever calls for easy jobs like tightening a toilet seat or changing a flapper. Heck people price shop to unclog a toilet! 

I just wonder why so many people call your shop and accept the rate, it must be cheap? 
This week I probably got 15-20 calls, only 4 weren't price shoppers (I got the 4 jobs)
I'd say 8-10 were looking for hackers to work on saturday and sunday for peanuts.


----------

